# Anticipation



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

What are some good ways to get people scared before they go down the trail that I am having this year? The setting isnt completly scary but some parts will be inclosed and another part is a corn stalk walk, the rest is walk by props/actors in the yard.


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

Some good scary halloween music always helps to get them in the mood.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I agreed. Music can set the mood. Especially dark soundscapes with really deep bass. Rustyknife does some nice soundtrack CDs. I purchased Demenetia last year. It's got 11 tracks of what he calls "music and ambient sound designed to heighten anticipation and dread". I think he selling a downloadable version for $9 now.

http://www.rustyknife.net/


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Take a note from the Disney and The Blare Witch play book. use still props in your cattle call old news papers with headlines about missing persons from last years haunt and that sort of thing. Make the people in line start to question if they want to go in. A shure fire way to do that is to play some screams from the haunt as if they were screams of people inside. Your line is the first layer in your haunt make it stunning.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks I will deffinitally put in some spooky music and those missing signs are a great idea! Anyone know of some free downloadable scary music?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.countessbloodshalloweenhorror.com/sounds/index.htm

try there, theyre not as spooky as like halloween sounds of horror, but some there are pretty good, others are like not scary and are for parties.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

pipe in whispers or insect sounds.......something that will jar the hairs on the back of thier necks.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

it's always good to have official "looking" paramedics rush off into the haunt and then bring people out on a gurney.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I think it's good to block the line from seeing anything else. Put up bales of hay in a big stack along the line or put up some cornstalks. Actually the easiest would be to put up some of that black material stuff, like garbage bag material. That's sort of what we do at our haunt.

Also have a guy on a ladder behind a big podium saying "WELCOME TO [HAUNT NAME HERE]! NEXT VICITMS, PLEASE!" or something like that. It makes it fun, but disturbing at the same time.


----------



## EvilGrin (Sep 18, 2006)

Try doing something creepy that has relevance to where you live... then their imaginations run wild and they see things that aren't even there because they are already halfway there to believing it. I live 25 miles away from town in a very rural area near a wildlife refuge and you wouldn't believe the reactions you can get from simple animal sounds and rustling bushes  Find something that fits in with where you live and run with it.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

K first of all you cant play fake screams, thats just weak.

Good "Halloween music" can be found in odd places. I've found that the soundtracks to Movies are really intense and theatrical sounding. Theres an huge source of dark music that can be played to evoke feelings inside your haunt, wether you find it at the beginning of an old cd, or during a movie.

I bought the soundtrack to "A Clockwork Orange". a couple songs are perfect Halloween music in disguise.


----------

